# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Mục lục >  Du lịch Sóc Trăng - Du lich Soc Trang

## thietht

Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về *Du lịch Sóc Trăng - Du lich Soc Trang*

Sóc Trăng nằm ở cuối lưu vực sông Mê Kông, giáp các tỉnh Trà Vinh, Vĩnh Long, Hậu Giang, Bạc Liêu và biển Đông. Sóc Trăng có 72km bờ biển, 30.000ha bãi bồi.



_Đêm ở Sóc Trăng._

Điểm nhấn của Sóc Trăng là ngôi chùa với hàng ngàn con dơi vắt vẻo trên cây trong khuôn viên, nụ cười chân chất của người dân Khmer và lễ hội Ooc-Om-Bok sôi động.



_Múa Khmer._

Du khách đến đây sẽ thấy một vùng đất xanh tươi với những cánh đồng lúa mênh mông, những đầm nuôi tôm, những vườn cây trái xum xuê trĩu quả như vườn nhãn ven biển Vĩnh Châu, vườn chôm chôm, sầu riêng, cam, quít... trên cù lao Dung, cồn Mỹ Phước.



_Cù lao Dung._

ời bạn cùng *Didau.org* lên lịch cho chuyến du lịch đến Sóc Trăng để khám phá tất cả những điều lý thú ấy.

*1. Phương tiện đi lại*

Có thể chọn Sài Gòn làm điểm xuất phát, ngoài ra, các bạn có thể tham khảo thêm thông tin ở bến xe của tỉnh.

*Bằng phương tiện công cộng*

Các bạn có thể ra bến xe miền Tây (địa chỉ: 395 Kinh Dương Vương, phường An Lạc, Quận Bình Tân Tp.HCM) để mua vé hoặc liên hệ các xe chuyên chạy tuyến Sài Gòn - Sóc Trăng như: 

Xe MAI LINH Tổng đài đặt vé tại Sài Gòn: (08) 39 29 29 29. Đường dây nóng: 0985 29 29 29.

Tuyến Sài Gòn - Sóc Trăng Bến xe Sóc Trăng ĐT (079)3621777.

Chỉ sử dụng xe 15 chỗ. Giờ xuất phát: Tại Sóc Trăng buổi sáng từ 5h30 đến 11h30 mỗi tiếng một chuyến, buổi chiều 13h30, 15h30. Buổi tối 17h30-22h30-23h30. Tại Sài Gòn khởi hành từ bến xe miền Tây lúc 6h30-7h30-8h30-9h30-10h30-13h30-15h30-17h30-22h30. 

xe HOÀNG VINH Chạy tuyến Sài Gòn - Sóc Trăng. Xe loại 15 chỗ. Đưa rước tận nơi trong nội ô Sóc Trăng.

Sài Gòn: Đón trả khách tại trạm 06 Lô E Chung cư điện máy Hùng Vương, đường Tản Đà-Q5 (phía sau bệnh viện Đại học Y Dược), điện thoại (08) 3853.9268 - 3853.9269 - 2241.6664 hoặc bến xe miền Tây, điện thoại (08) 2241.6665. Xuất bến 8h-10h-12h-15h-17h-23h. Đưa rước khách miễn phí tại các quận 5-6-8-10-11. 

Sóc Trăng: 63 Xô Viết Nghệ Tĩnh. Điện thoại (079) 362.7627 - 362.4633 - 362.4644. Xuất bến nhiều chuyến từ 6h sáng đến 1h đêm.

Sài Gòn đi Sóc Trăng khoảng 6 tiếng.

*Bằng phương tiện cá nhân*

Sóc Trăng cách Sài Gòn 240km, quãng đường vừa tầm cho một chuyến phượt thú vị. Hướng đi như sau, từ Sài Gòn – cầu Cần Thơ, qua cầu Cần Thơ rẽ trái, chạy thêm 67km nữa là tới Sóc Trăng.

*2. Nên đến Sóc Trăng vào thời điểm nào?*

Bạn có thể đến Sóc Trăng vào bất kỳ thời điểm nào trong năm. Ngoài ra, nếu muốn hòa mình vào 2 lễ hội Ooc-Om-Bok và đua ghe ngọ, bạn nên thu xếp để tới đây vào dịp tối 14 và ngày 15 tháng 10 (âm lịch).

----------


## thietht

Mua gì làm quà khi đi du lịch Sóc Trăng

----------


## thietht

Mỏ Ó (Trần Đề) 

Chùa Dơi

Về Vĩnh Châu thăm ngôi miếu cổ

----------


## thietht

Khách sạn Phú Quí (Số 19-21 Phan Châu Trinh,phường 1,tp Sóc Trăng)

Khách Sạn Gia Huy

----------


## thietht

Nhà hàng Bông Sen (Quốc lộ 1, Sóc Trăng - Sóc Trăng )

Nhà hàng Thuận 2

Vườn ẩm thực 36 - Số 433 Quốc Lộ 1, Phường 2, Thành Phố Sóc Trăng, tỉnh Sóc Trăng

----------


## thietht

Bánh Pía Sóc Trăng

Bánh In - Đặc sản Sóc Trăng

Bánh dứa “Ọm Chiếl” của người Khmer

----------


## thietht

*Tổng hợp Tour du lịch Sóc Trăng - Tour du lich Soc Trang được giới thiệu trên Didau.org*

Tour Du lịch Châu Đốc - Cần Thơ - Hà Tiên - Sóc Trăng (04 ngày 03 đêm) - Giá 3.078.000 VNĐ/Khách

Tour du lịch Cần Thơ – Sóc Trăng (2 ngày 2 đêm) - Giá Liên hệ VNĐ/Khách

----------


## thietht

Kinh nghiệm du lịch bụi Sóc Trăng

----------

